# Ball powder



## Pap (Jan 3, 2007)

I have question. Is H335 a ball powder? I've tried varget,but can't figure how to get more than 25.3 grains in a .223 win case. I thought I'd try a ball powder. Thanks


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, it's ball powder. There is a recent thread on here about Varget in a .223, and they were getting more than that in theirs. I think up to 27 grains. I have never used Varget in a .223, but I like it in several other cases. Are you using military brass by chance?

I have, and do use H-335 in my .223 PD rifle. Unless you're shooting heavy bullets I think you'll be happier with the 335.


----------



## Pap (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Csquared I'm gonna try the 335. I'm using winchester WB brass.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

ok yes h355 is a ball powder i use benchmarck it is a stick powder and is in there extreame line will shoot the same at 100 dergrees or 20 below and has a better burn rate than the h355 i load 26.5 grn of benchmarck for my .223 and could get 27.5 without makeing it a compact load hope it helped at all


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm assuming you're using a safe data proven load..BUT
The trick to getting more powder in any case, is to use a powder funnel with a long drop tube.


----------



## Pap (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Guys I'll try your suggestions.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Use 335 in a 223 and you'll likely look no further, they were made for each other.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Horsager, I'll second that. I have been using nothing but H335 for about the last ten years. 
I took apart some military ball ammo and looked at the powder. I had at least two dozen types of powder on hand. I took a little of each ball powder that I had and compared it. I am sure that ball powder was H335. Im a military case I load 25.5 gr and get 3300 fps. The book says I am not maxed out even in a military case.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i am not saying that it is not a good powder but you sure see a difference if you shoot variables from cold winter coyote hunts to very hot praire dog hunts and wit h the extreme powder line you have maybe a few hundred feet per second if that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A few hundred feet lost would be very poor. I think the extreme powders loose less than 50 ft per second and I am sure the others loose less than 100 fps. I am not convinced that the extreme powders are not mostly advertising hype. As an example Accurate 15, 19, and 22 are nearly as temperature tolerant as Varget. I use them all.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes some powders are EXTREMELY temperature sensative. Case in point a few years back I picked up a new Prairie Dog Rifle in mid June. I worked up a load using Ball Powder (Winchester W-748) in 85 degree temps. The load was Maximum but safe at that temp.

The second week in July I went to western South Dakota on a Prairie Dog Shoot. The temp that first day was 102 degrees and after blowing holes in some primers I figured out that I had to keep my ammo in a cooler as the temperature had increased the pressure that much.

Upon arrival home I did some test with two of Hodgdon's Extreme Line of Powders (H-4198 & H-322). I worked up to maximum at 85 degrees. I then placed 10 rounds in a plastic bag in the freezer for a week. On the morning I was going to test them I placed another 10 rounds on a cookie sheet on the front step of the house in the sunshine for an hour.

I then set up the Chronograph and Targets. I shot the 10 rounds that had been laying on the Cookie Sheet in the Sun and recorded the group size and velocity. I then removed the 10 rounds from the Freezer and did the same.

There was virtually no difference in group size or velocity. Granted this test was not very scientific, but it convinced me.

I have since switched to Benchmark for my .223 loads.

Larry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sdhandgunner

That is very interesting. I think I will have to try duplicate your experience with H335. I shot a lot of H414 years ago, but gave it up in my 270 because of poor performance in cold. I once had a hang fire that sounded like a muzzleloader at a -25 degrees. 
I like ball powders, if they will perform, because you can dump powder in 50 rounds in about one minute without the need to trickle charge each case. I try to use ball powders in all my high volume cartridges. I sure would hate to trickle a thousand rounds of 223 or 22-250.
I have been using a lot of W748 and W760 which is very close to H414, so I really need to check these out. My problem is I always reload in warm weather then find myself shooting in cold weather. My problem isn't excess pressure, it's lost velocity I would guess. I checked Varget, R15, R19, R22, IMR 4350, H4831 etc, and was not loosing much velocity, but I have not checked my ball powders. I guess I didn't check them because when I dial in 500 yards with my scope I am still hitting at 500 yards. 
I sure will be waiting for the first day of 80 degrees to try this out. It had crossed my mind, but I didn't have the motivation until now.


----------

